# Thought I had a sweet deal on a Rhino hunt.



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

normbates1 said:


> While surfing ebay I came across this auction.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RHINO-HUNT-GREE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414a848eb2
> 
> $2300 for a Rhino green hunt! It's in the Free State, I can drive to that! I even had the wife on-board. Then I read the rest of the advert. Another $4800 in gov fees. I went from a high to a low real quick. I guess it's still not a bad deal, but for that kind of money, I'm going for my Buffalo.


Norm,

I would be very careful to book any hunt via ebay.

Have a look at 

www.infinito-safaris.com

We did a couple of buff hunts the past season.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm not. But it sure was a sweet looking deal.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Let's get this straight. The hunter pays R50 000 to stay at a lodge for a few days and get to shoot a dart into the rump of a rhino - something the vet is _paid _to do, and have their photo taken next to the slumbering beast... Hmmm.... sounds like a bargain for everyone except the hunter!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Let's get this straight. The hunter pays R50 000 to stay at a lodge for a few days and get to shoot a dart into the rump of a rhino - something the vet is _paid _to do, and have their photo taken next to the slumbering beast... Hmmm.... sounds like a bargain for everyone except the hunter!


Thats the closest you will come to hunting a rhino is South Africa with the bow.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

When I was in Kenya a wildlife preserve had a pet Rhino that spent most of his time sleeping. They would always give the guests a gun and let them have their pictures taken with him. He was massive and it made for a really cool photo. That's real conservation, just sneek up on a sleeping animal and take a pic. :smile:


----------

